# صور يسو ع ومريم



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2011)

​











​ 









​ 





​ 









​ 






​ 





​ 









​ 







​ 






​ 








​ 







​​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2011)

*صور راائعه جدااا
شكرااا
الرب يباركك

أحلى وأجمل تقييم*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2011)

روووووووووووووعة يا كلدانية

مشكوووووووووورة كتير 

وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

*حلوين جدا 

تسلم ايديكى يا كلدانيه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*بحب قوي الصور اللي زي دي
واكيد خدتهم كلهم
ياريت لو عندك تاني تنزليهم
تسلم ايديكي كلدانيه​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور راائعه جدااا*​
> *شكرااا*
> *الرب يباركك*
> 
> ...




استاذ النهيسي
 اسعدني مروورك الراائع  
شكراا جداا لتقيم الموضوع ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووعة يا كلدانية
> 
> مشكوووووووووورة كتير
> 
> وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة


كليمو
 *شكرا لك  *
*الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *حلوين جدا *
> 
> *تسلم ايديكى يا كلدانيه *


fullaty
 شكراا   لمرورك  ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بحب قوي الصور اللي زي دي​*
> *واكيد خدتهم كلهم*
> *ياريت لو عندك تاني تنزليهم*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي كلدانيه*​




 اهلا بك اخي mikel 
انشالله لو في صور اكيد حنزلهم في الموقع



​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

جميلة الصور وحلوين اوى كلهم يسلمو ايديكى كلدانية
احلى تقييم 
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2011)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> شكرا علي الصور الجميلة


 مايكل


----------



## شيموئيل (25 يناير 2011)

الرب يباركك
موضوع أكثر من رائع والصور  جميله جدا جدا جدا  وشكرا


----------



## emelioo (25 يناير 2011)

*صور راائعه جدااا​شكرا علي الصور الجميلة 		*


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> جميلة الصور وحلوين اوى كلهم يسلمو ايديكى كلدانية
> احلى تقييم
> الرب يباركك


 مرسي لمرورك الجميل
 بارك الرب حياتك​


----------

